# You know youre a makeup junkie when..



## MelissaAnn (Jun 10, 2010)

you get jalapeno juice in your EYE and the first thing you think of is how thats going to affect putting on your makeup for the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I was making salsa and gaucamole, when I was chopping the pepper one TINY drop sprayed into my eye. The whole right side of my face is red, swollen and on FIRE. I can barely see out of that eye..Eeeek. Very scary because for a split second the pain was SO intense I thought I was going to be blind for good in that eye


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2010)

holy cow!!! you poor thing! i can imagine how painful that was... but like yourself i bet i'd be worried about it wrecking my make up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jun 10, 2010)

.....you go into MAC and dont know what the heck to buy anymore


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh no!  That is kind of funny though.


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelissaAnn* 

 
_you get jalapeno juice in your EYE and the first thing you think of is how thats going to affect putting on your makeup for the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I was making salsa and gaucamole, when I was chopping the pepper one TINY drop sprayed into my eye. The whole right side of my face is red, swollen and on FIRE. I can barely see out of that eye..Eeeek. Very scary because for a split second the pain was SO intense I thought I was going to be blind for good in that eye_

 
oh no, i hope your eye will get better soon.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you! The burning pain is mostly gone..it was like 8 hours ago I did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my vision is still VERY blurry in that eye and its still red, and hurts when I touch around my eye. Im hopeful its back to normal tomorrow!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_oh no, i hope your eye will get better soon._


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 11, 2010)

Ow, any eye issue always sucks. I hope your vision clears up soon! A reminder not to get jalapeno juice in my eye! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know you're a makeup junkie when you lug a traincase to your boyfriend's even if you're just staying one day. I don't feel right without a big selection of makeup to choose from each day. Talk about ridiculous..


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 11, 2010)

Your watching TV or a Movie and you totally know what colors the actors are wearing....

Sorry about the eye love, hope it gets better soon!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jun 11, 2010)

You literally feel bad when you don't buy anything, and super happy when you do. Oh no, I  sound like an addict, oh well I love my mac!


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

when you refer to colours of paint/cars/clothes by MAC product names... you know you've done it


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_when you refer to colours of paint/cars/clothes by MAC product names... you know you've done it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol1 yes i do this at work in fact with products! like for the colours of our digital cameras and vaio's! i'm like 'oohh that's true chartreuse' and 'this is accent red'! so sad!


----------



## spunky (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_lol1 yes i do this at work in fact with products! like for the colours of our digital cameras and vaio's! i'm like 'oohh that's true chartreuse' and 'this is accent red'! so sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha at least i'm not the only one!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 11, 2010)

When you go to bed at night with a smile on your face because you are thinking of a new product (or usually in my case productS) that you just got that you are so excited to use in the morning!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 11, 2010)

When you stalk the mailman for days because you are expecting a package...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry about the eye.  I got a seed from a jalepeno in my eye and thought I was going to rip my face off trying to get it out.  My eye (face) was sore for quite a while!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 11, 2010)

You know you're a junkie when you wear a full face of make up to the beach, even if you don't really need it. Just couldn't layoff the dark lipstick in the sun...with my spf 1 million sunblock.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 11, 2010)

These are too funny ladies! And thank you for all the sweet well wishes! My eye is MUCH MUCH better today!! Yay!


----------



## tarnii (Jun 12, 2010)

When you actually downplay how much makeup you have

and 

When you have a secret stash of cash in your wallet to buy makeup so your significant other doesnt know how much it _really_ all costs


----------



## Senoj (Jun 12, 2010)

1. You can't go to any store without looking at the makeup section.

2. You totally forget your name, problems and loose all track of time when you're doing makeup. Makeup is my HIGH!

3. People who know you can't wait to look at your face and see what new look you've done.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 12, 2010)

1. When you dream about what you're going to order the next day. 
2. Then you can't sleep because you're so excited about it.


----------



## Funtabulous (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_when you refer to colours of paint/cars/clothes by MAC product names... you know you've done it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think things like this all the time! Like my 'pincurl' coloured towel!

I have dreams about buying makeup products, and feel the need to buy them afterwards, regardless of weather or not I'm going to use them (though I'll try). Sometimes I buy products because I like the name, or it somehow relates to something I like (I bought Angel lipstick because of a song). Sometimes I'll wear it when I have that song stuck in my head. 

I probably sound crazy!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_I think things like this all the time! Like my 'pincurl' coloured towel!

I have dreams about buying makeup products, and feel the need to buy them afterwards, regardless of weather or not I'm going to use them (though I'll try). Sometimes I buy products because I like the name, or it somehow relates to something I like (I bought Angel lipstick because of a song). Sometimes I'll wear it when I have that song stuck in my head. 

I probably sound crazy!!_

 
This is Specktra, you're more normal than you think.


----------



## nursie (Jun 12, 2010)

yes! i bought 'Clarity' colored beach towels today!


----------



## kayteex023 (Jun 13, 2010)

.


----------



## spunky (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayteex023* 

 
_...the first thing that comes to your mind when you hear the word 'orgasm' is 'NARS'._

 
hahahaha! ohhh that's a good one!


----------



## carlierae26 (Jun 13, 2010)

You're a makeup junkie when you have to start buying furniture to store your makeup stash


----------



## Junkie (Jun 13, 2010)

....when you can name the MAC eyeshadows before you even pick them up off the display to double-check.

Hahaha!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 13, 2010)

When the cleaning lady thinks you are a makeup artist because "You have so much makeup"


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 

 
_When the cleaning lady thinks you are a makeup artist because "You have so much makeup"_

 
hee hee hee! now this is funny!


----------



## tthelwell (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I'm guilty of each and every one of these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!

...I know I'm an addict because the first thing I thought about when I was offered a trip to Istanbul was that I would be missing the MAC In The Groove release date! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I know I'm an addict because my bf is becoming a makeup pro too - he knows when the collections are coming out and he knows all the products I want from each collection. He even tells me when my eyebrows are not exactly even or if I need to touch up with Blot Powder.


----------



## LC (Jun 14, 2010)

...when every thing you look at you compare its color to a mac shadow color...

or when you dream about makeup


----------



## LC (Jun 14, 2010)

lol tina!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_...when every thing you look at you compare its color to a mac shadow color..._

 
Similarly, I'll see clothes or cars or signs or anything and think "that would make a great eyeshadow or lipstick or blush..."


----------



## User38 (Jun 14, 2010)

lolol.. I am guilty of all of the above!

I actually FRET about having my favorites be discontinued
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I actually FRET about having my favorites be discontinued
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(_

 
I do too.. But more so, I worry that I'm really going to fall in love with an LE item and then I have to think about backups and how many and do I really have the money for backups... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Leave it to me to overthink makeup.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_ 
...I know I'm an addict because the first thing I thought about when I was offered a trip to Istanbul was that I would be missing the MAC In The Groove release date! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean. I'm *still* upset that I missed the N Collection while I was on my honeymoon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I'm an addict because one of the first things I have to plan after I've booked in a holiday is what makeup I'm going to take. It takes a long time to decide, but it's fun!


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 4, 2010)

*You know you're a make up junkie when...*

Seen these on other forums, didn't see anything like it when searching so I thought we could start one. Let's see how many reasons we can get!
Here's mine:

You know when you're a make up junkie when...
You have vivid dreams about missing out on new MSFs at an exclusive MAC launch, you're there, reaching for it and it's always just out of reach or someone else grabs it first! And you wake up feeling very distraught about it (I dream super vividly)


----------



## blackmetalmist (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: You know you're a make up junkie when...*

There is one http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/y...2/#post1959736


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: You know you're a make up junkie when...*

Whoops, thank you!


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 5, 2010)

You know when you're a make up junkie when...
You have vivid dreams about missing out on new MSFs at an exclusive MAC launch, you're there, reaching for it and it's always just out of reach or someone else grabs it first! And you wake up feeling very distraught about it (I dream super vividly)


----------



## mystery (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_*1. You can't go to any store without looking at the makeup section.*

2. You totally forget your name, problems and loose all track of time when you're doing makeup. Makeup is my HIGH!

3. People who know you can't wait to look at your face and see what new look you've done._

 
haha! i totally agree with that... its like i get it calls my name or something!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2010)

I second the boyfriend knowing all about MAC!

... when your boyfriend takes you to the CCO for your birthday and tells you he's picking up the tab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











... when you spend your downtime at work writing down possible quad/palette combo's.

... when you write down lists upon lists of what you're going to buy and group them by color, then by name, then by theme.... Oh yeah, I've got it BAD!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayteex023* 

 
_...the first thing that comes to your mind when you hear the word 'orgasm' is 'NARS'._

 
Love this!


You know the names of eye shadows better than the girls at MAC do!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2010)

You have to carry a list with you to the expanded MUFE counter in Sephora so you dont buy the same thing again.... and again.


----------



## nursie (Jul 7, 2010)

...having to rearrange my schedule so i can be the first one at the counter on launch day because shit may be gone within the first hour!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 8, 2010)

U know ur an addict when u have ur hubby flirt with the gay Mac MUA just for new vegas MSF . Hahahahah luv u babe


----------



## Senoj (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought of some new ones:

1. You go to the Mac counter and you give color suggestions to the other women while they wait for service. I did this once and a lady ended up purchasing the lip liner and lip stick that I suggested.

2. You get excited just as much as your friend when their makeup haul/order arrives. You rush them to hurry up and open up the box. You say things like "I'm so happy for you" when their makeup arrives, lol.

3. You will buy makeup over clothes and I LOVE buying new clothes!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 8, 2010)

for me it's whenever I sell expensive clothes/shoes on eBay for way less then their worth just for the extra money to buy new makeup.


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha... was going to contribute to the thread till I saw this, and whatever idea I had in my mind went out the window because I completely concur!  =P


carlierae26 said:


> You're a makeup junkie when you have to start buying furniture to store your makeup stash


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

You know you are a makeup junkie when you are glad to wipe your lipstick off on a napkin after a meal because you see this as a golden opportunity to try on a new colour you got earlier in the day!


----------

